# 12/16&17



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The perch were on a suicide mission the last 2 days. I used one minnow to catch 30 perch. Couldn't effectively fish 2 rods at once, they would hit the minnow on the way down. I clean quite a few of the SOBs, eggs.....lotsa eggs. Whats the deal with that???? Anybody got any insight?? I've cleaned plenty of fish in my day, yes they were eggs.

Walleyes seem to be a bit picky, didn't catch all that many. They weren't very big either.

Ice varies big time. Some spots were 9", others only 4". Still got some time before you can SAFELY travel in the pickup. Not many people out fishing, thats the way I like it. QUIET


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I've heard that panfish produce eggs year round, that is why the season is continously open for them, as opposed to the bigger game fish, which only spawn once and have a protected time for them to spawn.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I cleaned some walleyes last night that were also full of eggs. Both male and female fish were full of spawn.

I caught the biggest perch today I've ever seen. Only 13" long, but seriously fat. They look funny when they are that big.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I caught about 25 perch on December 27 and December 28 - and they, also, were full of eggs. I have no idea why. I caught a 15.5" perch, but it was skinny so it only weighed 1 lb, 10 oz - the guy at Ed's told me that a 15.5" perch should easily weigh 2 pounds.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fish will generally be starting to develop eggs this time of year. Its not uncommon at all. Two of our 18"walleyes from saturday were full of eggs. Wish I would have noticed that before I kept them!


----------

